# 131 - Nipple - Elbow and Rocks + 1 Whale 7/12



## Stressless (Oct 2, 2007)

With weekend kitchen pass and wx guesser all lined up for Sunday I called Hama and Rich and setup a plan to hit some deep water and then bounce in.



Set out the pinfish bait and a couple throws of the net had 15 or various sized specimens 



Show time at 0315 and off the dock at 0400 had us on the way just right and a beautiful sunrise about 20 miles offshore and a full live well of hardtails, white snapper.














We blow by the edge and run South of the 131 and see only two others out there - both heading SSE we go SSW another 5 miles or so - No grass nothing floating some slick areas but no temp changes :banghead 



The saving grace was the sea state - just a little breeze so we stop on a slicked up line and drop the baits back. Do this fro 45mins or so and nothing to show for it. Meanwhile Rich is on rod watch up front on the bag - which is a great spot on a nice day. 














after a bit I was scanning the horizon for that day making floating log or barrel or... and I see a plume which I think is a fish just landing back in the water so I watch and about 25 secs later Poof! about 400 yrds off the stern a very clear whale takes a breath. I call out we all start watching it yep again it go off so we trun the baits into the wind and try to get closer - at the closest cross it was about 200-300 yards off and we lost it for a a bit as well. Anyway a whale and big-un by the blow it made. No pics but a really great memory - everyone's first whale sighting in the Gulf.



So we trudge across the Gulf towards the West and after another hour of literally -nothing- no birds, no grass, no lines we picked up and ran to some numbers with good ledges. On the way there we came across a bunch of smallish tuna busting bait so I figure why not - probably BoBo's but they might be BFT so we set the spread and start the kabooki dance with the school trying to guess where they are going and get far enough in front to drag the spread though them but not spook them... Took a couple tiems and the school was at least 800x800 yrds. So we drag and get a knockdown on the B/W Islander - slow to idle and # 2 goes off with a purple feather bullet head. I clear the lines and Hama and Rich are playing the fish in.














Wound up being large BoBo's and so we've got fresh bait. Rish may post up the BoBo dance video but we'll see :takephoto



Off we go to some rocks in the 300' we hit a bunch of them 5 or 6 and multipule drifts that all looked as good...














We put on a dead bait, jig and livie and could not buy a bite. Tried about 5 or 6 equally goo looking ledges and only pulled one scamp off.



We got a little hot pulling small AJ's up so we each jumped into the cool clear excellent SaltWater!



Hama about 40 miles out.












Yours truly about 40 miles out.












Decied to run up the bottom and stopped in Tysler grounds as deep was NOT happening today. Hit a couple spots and brought up exactly squat. Another couple short AJ's and no grouper at all.



Figured I'd check one number I had for a lnog time and hadn't fished - went there and looked around the spot. First couple mins nothing under the boat as I looked North, East and South. Figured What the heck - went West about 200' and BAM big ol' wreck. Gonna spearfish it next time - real good looking place. So we set the hook and limited on Snapper in short order. another couple short AJ's and we headed for home. A real, no excellent ride the entire day except for 10 miles outside the pass all the way home. A WSW wind picked up and caused a tight chop that is just hell to get through - so I went 30 mph and shortened the beating. 



Got the fish and boat and gear all cleaned up by 2000 and enjoyed a last beer with good friends and a GREAT day. Thanks guys! - 



As they say in Hawaii - Mahalo Brah!














1 Great day

triggers

Red snappers

Bobos

2 Many short AJ's

1 BIG Whale sighted

numerous pilot whales



:mmmbeer

Stressless


----------



## xyzzy (Oct 26, 2008)

Awesome report. Hopefully the water conditions improve soon!


----------



## Realtor (Oct 1, 2007)

great report, even better pictures. A day like that makes it all worth it.


----------



## seeryfly (Jul 13, 2009)

Almost a repeat of my triplast weekend. Nothing butbig Boneys that got torn up by the sharkson the way in. Awesome sea state!


----------



## MSViking (Oct 11, 2007)

I am always tempted to take a dip offshore, but I cant quit thinking Mr. Mako is right under me! Kind of takes the joy out of it for me!

MScontender


----------

